# Dash Rip Rock - The Worlds Strongest Vizsla



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

As Dash continues his self training to be a master landscaper by moving rocks from our rock garden he has developed incredible superdog powers. Stronger than "Underdog" even!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That's impressive


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He might be stronger than Underdog, but can he shine shoes half as well?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Get that pup a cape!


----------

